# Question for the ladies: facial hair



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies of TAM 

Q: Do you like men with facial hair? (ceteris paribus)

Thank you for your time. Please "like" my posts because they give me a warm, fuzzy feeling


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Sure, why not?


hey girl....there's a pole


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I like clean shaven to light/heavy stubble. When my husband has four days off or when we are on vacation, he doesn't shave and I like the scruffiness. I don't care for full on beards.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I like clean shaven to light/heavy stubble. When my husband has four days off or when we are on vacation, he doesn't shave and I like the scruffiness. I don't care for full on beards.


Thank you, SM23


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> hey girl....there's a pole


Well, you left off the right answer :

All of the above

I just like men. They can maintain their facial hair anyway they want (as long as it's clean). Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Well, you left off the right answer :
> 
> All of the above
> 
> I just like men. They can maintain their facial hair anyway they want (as long as it's clean). Makes no difference to me.


Why do you have to be so difficult?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Why do you have to be so difficult?


Apparently it's my calling


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

EI said:


> I like my hubby's moustache and his well trimmed beard. But, *your poll would only allow me to pick one.  *Hubby is 50. We've been together since he was 16. I have never seen him without a moustache. The beard came a year or so after we got married. I love facial hair on men, but it has to be nicely groomed.


I'm trying to help you ladies with your decision-making skills


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Visually, I think facial hair is super sexy, but, in the past, kissing a man with whiskers had literally taken the skin off my face.

My boyfriend has a trimmed beard and mustache, and my chin is regularly a combination of sore, numb and discolored.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I couldn't participate in the poll but my answer is: clean shaven, stubble, light beard, or heavy (but NOT long) beard is great. Cannot stand mustache by itself (though maybe on some men it would look good) or "stylized" facial hair (chinstrap, goatee, etc). I like it when all of it is the same length. Don't go shaving pieces of it! 

When my husband and I first met he had to shave twice a day until the skin on my face and neck got used to it. Now I don't care. He usually shaves once or twice a month (completely) and then it just grows back.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the rough stubble. Goatees are hot, flavah savahs are hot, long chops are hot.

I enjoy the roughness of it on my skin.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Be the man your woman loves and respects and she'll find reasons to love whichever it is you have.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I absolutely love facial hair. A nice beard is so manly.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stubble look for me -hands down...

I do not like beards AT ALL.. and would complain if my H grew one... (which he has no desire to)... 

Our oldest son has done it a # of times ... I think it destroys his good looks...we met up with him this morning... he shaved it off again...wearing the stubble look... he even made a comment that some of the women told him how handsome he was AFTER he took that awful beard off.. I'm like.. "well of course !" ... He just likes to irritate me is all.. and was happy to remind me he is going to grow another, not to worry. 

Ya know.. people come in all shapes & sizes, some women love it.. find it very manly... so just be yourself.. your own original.. that's all we can do.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been growing my beard out since October of last year, and Mrs. Gus loves Loves LOVES it. Prior attempts at growing it out were met w/ significantly less enthusiasm on her part, so I guess that it had to get to a certain length (which it did in early December) before she'd be more on board w/ it.

My hair is brown but is a very light red in some places (I have some baby pictures in which it looks completely red), most especially in the beard. So it goes from light red at the top, to light brown a bit further down, and then a darker brown toward the tips. It also has a bunch of wavy little ringlets in it (she loves to play w/ them when I lay my head in her lap). The only thing that she really asks is that I keep the mustache trimmed over my upper lip so that it doesn't get in the way of kissing. And... uh... other stuff. 

Anyway, I get compliments on it all the time -- family, friends, co-workers, random strangers, etc... everyone seems to love it. Not sure how excited I should be over the fact that everyone seems to really enjoy seeing half of my face covered up, but oh well... it is what it is.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Typically I prefer the clean shaven. However, once in a while I'll see a well trimmed beard on a lumberjack type and think wow, that's manly and super hot!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I like clean shaven to light/heavy stubble. When my husband has four days off or when we are on vacation, he doesn't shave and I like the scruffiness. I don't care for full on beards.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I'm the same way.  Clean shaven or some stubble, but no full on beards/mustaches/etc. The picture Lila posted does not seem attractive to me at all.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

I had been growing my goatee out for about a year. I did not particularly like it long. My GF likes the goatee but she also wasn't a fan of the length. 

It was mostly gray/white with some dark brown. 

So why did I continue to let it grow? Because my 8 yo daughter loved to play with it. She would lay with me and pull on it or sometimes braid it. 

Vanity takes a back seat to my daughter. 

Clippers mishap last week forced me to shave it off.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I also was looking for the "all of the above" vote. I just love my H and his face. I think he looks very sexy.... w/ white goatee and mustache and a bald head. He's OCD, so to him it requires a lot of maintenance.... but I love it. 

I'd love it anyway....whether he shaved it all off or grew it out like ZZTop. Or went the Santa Claus style.... 

I love this guy, and his confidence is sexy....he can pull off any style.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

For me it depends on the mans face. Some men rock the facial hair. Some men are using it to compensate for lack of hair elsewhere and that can look unbalanced. Some men have such incredible lips and jaw lines that its a cryin shame to cover that up.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing like some facial hair to add some tickle to oral sex!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any further questions?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I was out the other night with some friends and I was really surprised to see the number of men who were bald or had very short hair, but had long shaggy beards. I mean nearing Duck Dynasty league beards. Honestly, my first thought when seeing the vast majority of them was "garden gnome." I'm thinking that's probably not the vibe most of those dudes were going for.....

Personally, I'm good with everything from clean-shaven to a neatly trimmed, short, well-maintained beard. But, no long shaggy beards, please.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Clean shaved or light stubble.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I was out the other night with some friends and I was really surprised to see the number of men who were bald or had very short hair, but had long shaggy beards. I mean nearing Duck Dynasty league beards. Honestly, my first thought when seeing the vast majority of them was "garden gnome." I'm thinking that's probably not the vibe most of those dudes were going for.....
> 
> Personally, I'm good with everything from clean-shaven to a neatly trimmed, short, well-maintained beard. But, no long shaggy beards, please.


Well the bald guys are compensating.  And lots of other guys? Like many women in here have said, it "looks" manly. Might not be able to do one manly thing but they "look" like a lumberjack. Thus the term lumbersexual. Metrosexuals that go a little outdoorsy.

Personally I dont care. I just cant stand facial hair when it gets the slightest bit long. Itchy as hell and annoying. Then again I hate shaving too. So its permanent 5 oclock shadow with a trimmer.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hate hate hate full beards ala lumberjacks! With rare exceptions, most men look unkempt. Also, I do not like kissing hair.

If you want my mouth there, you better shave there!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Also in the "all of the above" category. Although mutton chops, odd little tufts under the lip and untrimmed beards not so much. I think it's the contrast to a woman's skin is part of the attraction - the manliness of facial and body hair. I also love a clean shaven strong jawline so definitely just a masculinity thing.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I like clean shaven to light/heavy stubble. When my husband has four days off or when we are on vacation, he doesn't shave and I like the scruffiness.


^ ^ ^
THIS.

I love touching his scruffy, sexy stubble. I find it incredibly appealing. But I only get to play with it on the weekends  -- during the week it's as smooth as a baby's you-know-what.

I like partial beards and full-on beards too, but it really depends on the guy's features... does it enhance them, or just cover them up?

It's like women -- some women look great with a short, sassy haircut. And some women (like me ) cannot pull off the look! At. All.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I like clean shaven to light/heavy stubble. When my husband has four days off or when we are on vacation, he doesn't shave and I like the scruffiness.


^ ^ ^
THIS.

I love touching my SO's scruffy, sexy stubble. I find it incredibly appealing. But I only get to play with it on the weekends  -- during the week it's as smooth as a baby's you-know-what.

I like partial beards and full-on beards too, but it really depends on the guy's features... does it enhance them, or just cover them up?

It's like women -- some women look great with a short, sassy haircut. And some women (like me ) cannot pull off the look! At. All.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love, love, love, when my husband has a nice, full, well-trimmed beard. It is my absolute favorite. 

Now if only I could get him to grow his hair out...


----------



## Bam85 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Hi ladies of TAM
> 
> Q: Do you like men with facial hair? (ceteris paribus)
> 
> Thank you for your time. Please "like" my posts because they give me a warm, fuzzy feeling


Depends on the guy. Some guys become more striking and manly with a beard. Others look like dirty hobos. The Walking Dead is a good example. A lot of the fan base was pissed about Rick shaving but I got a little flustered. I had forgotten how handsome he was when he had that nasty beard.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I love stubble or full beard. Either texture is great for exfoliating.... I mean, nuzzling.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I REALLY depends on the man. Truly.

What I am not at all into is the hobbit look. There is a trend of hipster dudes looking like lumberback with big ass beards now that I am not really into. ZZZ top if not my thing. Also, I think about oral sex and how can you really enjoy it when you have a mountain of hair all in your lady bits... and food sticking to it and just, for purely hygienic reasons,....no

I do really like a 5 o'clock shadow or a few stays stubble. It's so raw and sexy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I REALLY depends on the man. Truly.
> 
> *What I am not at all into is the hobbit look.* There is a trend of hipster dudes looking like lumberback with big ass beards now that I am not really into. ZZZ top if not my thing. Also, I think about oral sex and how can you really enjoy it when you have a mountain of hair all in your lady bits... and food sticking to it and just, for purely hygienic reasons,....no
> 
> I do really like a 5 o'clock shadow or a few stays stubble. It's so raw and sexy.


Come on now, JB...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Where is the goatee on your poll? Clearly an oversight


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Personally without my beard I look like a shaved bald 12 year old lol. Keep it trimmed, but my wife has me on strict orders to not lose the beard, ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

my gal love my beard & she wants it unkempt; mostly because her mother hates it.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My love isn't allowed to have a beard in his profession, he's a police officer. He doesn't shave for a few days in a row, when he has vacation days, etc...and it's so hot. He looks hot clean shaven, but the unshaven look is mmmmm....


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> My love isn't allowed to have a beard in his profession, he's a police officer. He doesn't shave for a few days in a row, when he has vacation days, etc...and it's so hot. He looks hot clean shaven, but the unshaven look is mmmmm....


I feel ya, I'm not allowed a beard in my profession (female impersonator) but my wife loves it when I have stubble


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

They've done studies using random photos and questioning focus groups of women on who they find attractive and men who have facial hair always score higher. Beard is good, but trimmed stubble was the highest scoring overall. Clean shaven men were scored the lowest again and again. I know women say they like a clean shaven man, but when they don't have time to mull it over they prefer men with facial hair. It's biological facial hair represents testosterone, testosterone represents a man who can hunt a deer and kill some dude trying to rape her. Not saying women are thinking this as they pick who they prefer, but it is the reason.


----------



## SadDaisy (Sep 16, 2015)

Clean shaven.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

As I posted in my other thread, I just hit 40 and never once had I let my facial hair grow for more than a week and a half. It was patchy and wiry and just didn't like it. Figured, after the second separation, need something new. Been about a month and I think it's coming in pretty nicely. My coworker called it "striking" when he got back from a 2 week vacation. I'll take that as a compliment. It definitely gives me a more rugged manly look, which I think compliments other aspects of me. And I have noticed the ladies seem to like it as well. If only I could get a couple gaps filled properly...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

My husband has grown a big, bushy beard since last summer. I think he looks very hot and I can't stop touching it. It brings out his eyes, and has extended his face where he has a very little chin. However, he was a bit taken aback at how angry his mother reacted to it. She said he looks like a scruffy serial killer. He promptly replied 'Yep. That's the look I'm going for...'.

Beards do seem to evoke strong feelings in people.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I keep some stubble to look older. Apparently I look like a teenager without facial hair and some on here mistaken me for 19 20ish. When I am 30, perhaps I might be clean shaven again. My gf prefers the clean look.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I keep some stubble to look older. Apparently I look like a teenager without facial hair and some on here mistaken me for 19 20ish. When I am 30, perhaps I might be clean shaven again. My gf prefers the clean look.




Same lol. I'm like a kid without my beard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Beards slim the face. Elongate it and make it more symmetrical. 

Women who say they don't like it don't. But they like what it does to the face. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

DarthMaduro said:


> Same lol. I'm like a kid without my beard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It does not help that I have long lashes and high cheek bones, and dimples. My gf's bf told me that I have a pretty mouth. Weird, I know. I cannot get away with a beard because it would not look right on me.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Mr.Fisty said:


> It does not help that I have long lashes and high cheek bones, and dimples. My gf's bf told me that I have a pretty mouth. Weird, I know. I cannot get away with a beard because it would not look right on me.




Hahaha at pretty mouth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phitigirl (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of a full beard, but I do like goatees or clean shaven. A day or two of stubble is pretty hot, but not comfortable to be rubbing against.


----------

